
Ask HN: Accounting Software with Best API - chrisgarand
We&#x27;re looking to streamline our accounting entries, integrating it with our online platform, and develop additional tools for our users, there are a few options.<p>What is your experience with programming for your accounting software? Would you recommend it?<p>Any suggestions would be helpful for myself, and others. We&#x27;re specifically looking for software that is meant for small, and medium sized businesses.
======
nocubicles
I have played around with erpNext in the last few weeks. It looks very nice
with lots of functionality and good API. Its also open source.

You can find it here -
[https://github.com/frappe/erpnext](https://github.com/frappe/erpnext)

Its more full blown ERP then just accounting software though.

They seem to have separete project for only accounting as well:

[https://github.com/frappe/accounting](https://github.com/frappe/accounting)

~~~
chrisgarand
That looks awesome. It's definitely something to look into. For the time being
we don't have the resources to set something like that up, but it's good to
know for the future, thanks!

